# New Baby (PICS)



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

I was welcomed home yesterday with this little bundle of joy.  I was so excited to see it.  I'm not sure it it's male or female yet.  I didn't want to get too close to mama to upset her.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

How cute and so beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing. Post all the pictures you want. We love them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2012)

Aw, how sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations! it is so cute !


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 17, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 17, 2012)

Adorable!  It looks like it's tiger striped!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

CUTE!  i am going to guess it is a girl


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

The third picture down makes it look like a little boy (the little white dot near where his scrotum would be).

Whether it's a girl or a boy, it's pretty cute and congrats for a problem-free lambing!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations!   

He/She is SO CUTE!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 17, 2012)

Cute!  Third pic sure looks like testicles to me!  Very nice lamb.


----------



## charlie01 (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations!! definitely a little ram.


----------

